# Cordless kits



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

My Dewalt kit is mostly from 2014. Still going for the most part. Just looking to update. I got so much Dewalt stuff so staying with them make since. Just wanting to know what else is out there and what y'all are using?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

All my cordless are Milwaukee. Top of the line tools.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My master used dewalt for years! Batteries started failing. He switched to Milwaukee and never looked back. They do make adapters to use a dewalt battery in a Milwaukee and vice versa. I’m not sure if the 20v would work. If you go Milwaukee, get the fuel line. The sawzall is a beast! So I have both, plus the small 12v one (which doesn’t have much power, but will eventually get things done in tight spaces.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been with Milwaukee for years. No need to change.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

For work l use Milwaukee, m18 Fuel, mostly m18 hammer drill/driver, impact driver, sawzall, vacuum and work light(x2), and the multitool. my Pex-A tool is m12.
the m18 vacuum is the sh!t, I have one at home too.
I have had/used Dewalt in the past, they’re tools are great. Im not really brand loyal at home, my older corded tools are random brands.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> My master used dewalt for years! Batteries started failing. He switched to Milwaukee and never looked back. They do make adapters to use a dewalt battery in a Milwaukee and vice versa. I’m not sure if the 20v would work. If you go Milwaukee, get the fuel line. The sawzall is a beast! So I have both, plus the small 12v one (which doesn’t have much power, but will eventually get things done in tight spaces.


i find the m12 pex expander struggles a bit with 3/4” and 1”. It’s great for 1/2”


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

I have Milwaukee. It’s fine. I’ve been on that platform since probably 2007 or 2008. 

I really like the modern Makita stuff. But I’m not changing now because I have so many batteries.

I have even changed a Dyson cordless vacuum cleaner to Milwaukee batteries.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The m12 pvc shears are awesome! Especially on a finish! No pvc sawdust! The toilet auger works awesome too!

Outside of plumbing tools, I have the m18 weed whacker, love it! The 16” chanesaw is awesome!
A friend of mine bought the main line machine and really likes it. He put .66 in it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I haven’t used any of the 20v dewalt tools yet, but people love them. I switched to red and black just before dewalt came out with that line.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> The m12 pvc shears are awesome! Especially on a finish! No pvc sawdust! The toilet auger works awesome too!
> 
> Outside of plumbing tools, I have the m18 weed whacker, love it! The 16” chanesaw is awesome!
> A friend of mine bought the main line machine and really likes it. He put .66 in it.


the guy I am usually working with has the m12 shears and they are sweet. Quick clean and no deburring. Like you said perfect for trim or light roughs but not worth having out of the truck if you’re doing 3” and 4” and have a little cut station set up. 

Most of the guys at our company have Hilti combo kits provided by the employer but there are a few Milwaukee sets too. The fuel line is mandatory for everyday use. They got one guy the cheaper set and the drill burned up in less than three weeks. The sawzall is weaker than the fuel but somehow manages to burn up batteries.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have 18v Makita, big bandsaw, brushless grinder, brushless sawzall, fein tool, 36v skilsaw, brushless drill, brushless impact, etc.

The two things that have bothered me is the drills are never as good as DeWalt's, and the skilsaw is left handed. Work pays for the replacement tools when one breaks. Local hardware store handles warranty claims with no fees. So I have two or more drills at any one time. Maybe when Makita gets enough bad ones back they'll make a good one.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I remember when Milwaukee came out with a battery powered Sawzall maybe mid or late 90s. The battery was absolutely horrendous. It took me many many years to even try Milwaukee, I have a big mix of DeWalt and Milwaukee currently but Milwaukee certainly has figured out the battery problem here.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I run a mix of Milwaukee M18 and M12, and Dewalt 20V. Heavier on the Milwaukee though. My PEX-a expander is the Dewalt version and it is much more powerful than the Milwaukee, it breezes through 1" Uponor. Impacts, lights, and saws are Milwaukee. Milwaukees one handed sawzalls are superior to Dewalts in nearly every way.

There doesn't seem to be a noticeable difference in quality between most brands at similar price points. I know guys that use Milwaukee, Dewalt, Makita, orange Ridgid, Craftsman 20V, Kobalt 24V, the new FLEX from Lowe's, and Ryobi. That last one is an electrician though. 🙄 I'd say get what you like and what you can get supported locally. Having a swanky new Hilti set is all fine and dandy until you have to drive over 2 hours for a warranty issue.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I should recommend my guys as testers for the cordless tool manufacturers. Show me a tool they can't destroy in 6 months and I'll buy stock in that company.
I used to collect used tools with the thought of cannibalizing parts but gave up when I found things like switches for the same model of drill or sawsall could be incompatible depending on when and where it was manufactured.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> I think I should recommend my guys as testers for the cordless tool manufacturers. Show me a tool they can't destroy in 6 months and I'll buy stock in that company.
> I used to collect used tools with the thought of cannibalizing parts but gave up when I found things like switches for the same model of drill or sawsall could be incompatible depending on when and where it was manufactured.


They don't want them to last longer. They want you to buy more.


----------



## Crawlspace (Nov 12, 2021)

I will plus 1 for Milwaukee. The 5 year warranty on the fuel pays for the extra money the red coloring costs. Has anyone here used either brands battery powered rotating demo hammer? I'm wondering if they would handle a 3" core now and then. I didn't think the super hog would be worth a sh** but once I tried it I haven't had to pull the corded out much.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Crawlspace said:


> I will plus 1 for Milwaukee. The 5 year warranty on the fuel pays for the extra money the red coloring costs. Has anyone here used either brands battery powered rotating demo hammer? I'm wondering if they would handle a 3" core now and then. I didn't think the super hog would be worth a sh** but once I tried it I haven't had to pull the corded out much.


I haven’t heard anything about the demo hammer, but knowing their other “high” power tools, I wouldn’t hesitate. I’ve had my Bosch corded hammer for 5+ years and have used it three times. It’s rare that I do that kind of work on my own.

I was disappointed with the Milwaukee m12 drill snake at first. Weak, cable and drill. Not good for galvanized…. but I’ve come to like it in certain situations. Sometimes the Vee is too aggressive. I’d like to get the m18 at some point, but I really only use a drill for tubs, sometimes a lav…


----------

